# Perdomo Reserve Golf Double Eagle Cigar Review - Golf Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Enjoyed this smoke on the course this morning.I prefer a more full bodied cigar but this was just flavorful enough to keep me interested

Read the full review here: Perdomo Reserve Golf Double Eagle Cigar Review - Golf Cigar


----------

